
Unit Economics I HATE You - guyshachar
https://medium.com/@guyshachar28/dear-unit-economics-i-hate-you-7c28b9aef08d#.tjvd6ozao
======
sharemywin
If your not trying to scale your business for investors you have a lot of play
in unit economics though. There are lots of ways to obtain customer cheap but
they usually don't scale and you don't get lots of them. targeted SEO versus
PPC, bing and/or targeted ppc campaigns versus google, doorhangers versus
direct mail, non-viral social media.

------
sharemywin
I think the biggest problem with uber for X is the business model usually
entails trading margin for streamlining the business by outsourcing the
capital/labor intensive parts to others. And it can only work if your the goto
place for XYZ over google and everyone else.

